# For you High flyers



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wonder if they are stil working.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

When I was flying I always had a hankering to see our own contrails...

...would have needed a contorted view :roll:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

> When I was flying I always had a hankering to see our own contrails...
> 
> ...would have needed a contorted view :roll:


Having flown many times with JAL, I remember many of their aircraft having cameras fitted so that passengers could see either the pilot's view, or the receding view behind the aircraft. I particularly remember the take-off from the island airport at Kobe - spectacular views on take-off via the camera system. Maybe the same cameras could give a view of the contrails?

Colin


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Last time I flew with JAL was in and out of the old airport in HK! Didn`need external cameras, just looked at the reflection in the windows and tv sets! :lol: 

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

camallison said:


> > When I was flying I always had a hankering to see our own contrails...
> >
> > ...would have needed a contorted view :roll:
> 
> ...


Ah. but was there a screen in the cockpit/heaven for the captain/'creator' to view his handywork? :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Last time I flew with JAL was in and out of the old airport in HK! Didn`need external cameras, just looked at the reflection in the windows and tv sets! :lol:
> 
> Dick


Yes Dick, a great experience flying into Kai Tak, I bet the new Airport is dead boring. 

That was an entertaining video from Southwest, I wonder what the old style BA trolley dollies would make of it? They would probably have an attack of the vapours. 8O What a bunch of stuck up miserable sods they used to be back in the 70's. They were probably miserable because they had to eat the awful airline food like the passengers. I only drank the tea and ate the biscuits, normally I went self catering.  The aircraft were usually less than half full and I could stretch out and sleep on an overnighter, which made it worthwhile.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have never flown into HK but have flown to Madiera a few times the approach being quite interesting. Last time the pilot advised us not to worry when we see the runway on our stbd side as this is planned and the normal approach. Having carried out this manoeuvre several times on my flight stimulator I have managed the tight stbd bank and missed the hills several times. No worries, but no worries when I landed short either.











To think they get paid to do this


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pneumatician said:


> We have never flown into HK but have flown to Madiera a few times the approach being quite interesting. Last time the pilot advised us not to worry when we see the runway on our stbd side as this is planned and the normal approach. Having carried out this manoeuvre several times on my flight stimulator I have managed the tight stbd bank and missed the hills several times. No worries, but no worries when I landed short either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would want ten times their pay to do that.

As for airfields - try flying into Sumburgh with a 40kt NW wind, where the distance to the hill is a lot closer than Kai-Tak or Madiera.

Geoff


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I will have ago at that later, assume the plane is an Islander or Trilander.
If not please advise.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

A couple of great video's - thanks.

We watched 'Noz' Norris display his Typhoon many times during 2014 and he never failed to amaze us with the way he could throw that aircraft around the sky.

Richard.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

After a couple of aborted landings at Unst (Shetland) we would divert to Sumburgh......luxury, all that space !!

Martin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If it's thrills you want, try landing on a dirt runway in an ancient 727 converted into a diesel tanker with just one row of passenger seats shoehorned in.

Then there was the runway in Guinea on the side of a mountain. The twin engine plane landed on the upward slope and took off downhill to build up airspeed. If he misjudged and could not taxi on to the small level area at the top, a D8 Cat was used to tow him on.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pneumatician said:


> I will have ago at that later, assume the plane is an Islander or Trilander.
> If not please advise.


No, No, No -a Viscount (VC8))

Try the VOR approach onto RWY 26 to 600' then break left to a descending approach to RNY33 while being blown toward the hill.

Even more interesting when the Captain has never done it before, is too new(under 100 hours in Command) so cannot let me as 1st Officer, who can see the hill( which the Captain cannot) and has flown it many times, fly the approach. So I am telling him to increase bank etc.

You then put gear and last flap down at 100-200' as you level out on final approach.

All this approved by 'Training Flight' based at Heathrow.

Thank goodness they were Viscounts, which one could throw aroud.

Dan-Air did similar with HS 748s.

Kai-Tak? - a Doddle

Geoff


----------

